
The Running Conversation in Your Head - ca98am79
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/11/figuring-out-how-and-why-we-talk-to-ourselves/508487/?single_page=true
======
bemmu
One fun thing to do is to observe how after shifting to a new thought, the
older ones start to fade and become increasingly more "distant".

At first when you are not too deep into the new thought, you could still grab
on to the recent ones. But at some point they become so distant that you can't
access them anymore. It's a strange feeling that something that was occupying
your mind completely just moment ago is now so far gone you don't even know
what it was.

Ideas fading out, slipping out of reach one by one, all day long.

~~~
aq3cn
This article starts with this quote:

> “We are all fragmented,” Fernyhough writes. “There is no unitary self. We
> are all in pieces, struggling to create the illusion of a coherent ‘me’ from
> moment to moment.”

I think brain is deceptive to us and it only bring the part of personality
(fragment of experience and memories) which seems to helpful to achieve the
short term goal.

Quite possibly choosing that fragment of us can be random because he haven't
yet established that free will exists.

------
aq3cn
I am interested in knowing why some people go insane in solitary confinement?
Is self-talk that poisonous when it is such a useful cognition tool?

He did not talk much about how does a born deaf person self-talk(avoiding the
word think as he say), but I am curious to know what other non-verbal forms of
self-talk are out there and how fast are they?

